# Good site



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Folks, I've done some business with these people an been happy. They carry allota different thins:

http://www.bulkfoods.com/baking.asp

Hope yall find sumtin there.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I have ordered a lot from them including chocolate. never had a problem.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Folks, I've done some business with these people an been happy. They carry allota different thins:
> 
> http://www.bulkfoods.com/baking.asp
> 
> Hope yall find sumtin there.


Thanks just save it to my favorites!


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

I've purchased stuff from them as well, but on one order they shorted me one 5lb bag of my order. It took forever for me to convince them of this, and although they did eventually ship me the rest of my order, I've apparently been blacklisted from their site because it won't let me order any more.....at least when I use my regular email address. :dunno: I suppose I could try another email address, and shipping address, but my name wouldn't change on the order. I have enough hassles on the job, so I've chosen to just shop elsewhere.........


----------

